# Best Way To Make These Cuts



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am semi-new to woodworking and need help on making steep angle cuts on a table saw. I rarely have many times where my miter saw can't be used but I did the other night. I only had to make 1 cut for this particular project so I quickly Googled and got some ideas and scabbed together a jig in 2 minutes to make the cut. I don't think it was the safest or best way to do it so I'm asking you what is the best way? It made me nervous that the piece riding on the push block of the jig was going forward and angled into the blade at the same time. One option I think would work would be toggle clamps on the plywood that way you don't need the push block from behind? *Thanks!*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you have the right idea*

You could add toggles to the main block IF you add another layer under everything for the workpiece to ride on. You can't clamp a board to the table saw top.... heh heh..

Here's a jig that is very versatile and you can make one like it:
http://www.rockler.com/taper-straight-line-jig

I made several using toggles in different lengths mostly for straight line ripping rough sawn lumber. It's way faster than jointing an edge with a jointer.

I used 1/4" hardboard for the bottom and a 1 X 3" piece of Oak for the toggles to mount on. It looks like this:
  


You can instantly adjust the board in the jig for maximum material useage. You can also cut tapers by aligning the marks at the blade side of the jig and cutting flush with that edge.  bill


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great Jig! I think I will make one


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

And what about these cut? The one that do not go to the end?










Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you are talking about the angled cut that doesn't go all the way through, then it appears to have been cut by tilting a thin blade to the angle you want on a table saw then making side by side passes until you have the slot as wide as you want. If the boards are just as short as the one in the photo use a miter gauge at 90 degrees with an extension fence screwed to it to support the board as you push it through the angled blade.

If the bottom is not as smooth as you want then go back with a chisel to clean it off.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*simple*



virtu said:


> And what about these cut? The one that do not go to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That appears to be a stacked dado, set at an angle, passing through a hole that was previously bored.

So how did you come up with that photo? Did you make those cuts yourself? Or is this something you would like to do? :blink:


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> That appears to be a stacked dado, set at an angle, passing through a hole that was previously bored.
> 
> So how did you come up with that photo? Did you make those cuts yourself? Or is this something you would like to do? :blink:


The image is a model that I took from the internet... today I bought a circular saw and I already made some good improvements 

Of course I am a totally newbie on this and I am uploading some pictures with comments, because my first attempt failed.


----------

